# Domainumzug...



## Darian (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hätte da nur mal eine kurze Frage, weil ich es nach langem googeln noch nicht gefunden habe.

Ich habe die Domain bei einem Provider gekündigt, und den Vertrag aber noch nicht abgesendet.

Und beim neuen Provider habe ich schon gesagt dass ich diese Domain will. Wie lange bleibt das jetzt so?

Nicht wenn ich jetzt den KK-Antrag absende, und auf einmal der neue Provider nichts mehr davon weiß, und die Domain weg ist?

Also, welchen Zeitraum haben wir da? Es handelt sich um .de Domains.

mfg und danke für eventuelle Infos
Darian


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Oktober 2008)

Naja, die Domain hast du ja im Vorraus bezahlt, solange der Zeitraum nicht abgelaufen ist, für den sie bezahlt ist, ist sie deine, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## schutzgeist (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich kenns auch so, dass du beim neuen Provider einen Antrag auf Übernahme der Domain stellst du dieser sich dann um den Rest kümmert..


----------



## Darian (17. Oktober 2008)

Aber das mit dem KK-Antrag musstest du schon auch machen oder?

Den KK-Antrag, der in meinem Fall beim alten Provider automatisch erstellt wurde, und ich nur noch ausdrucken, unterschreiben und faxen muss. Oder?

mfg Darian


----------



## schutzgeist (17. Oktober 2008)

Klar, unterschreiben musst du denn schon selber 

Aber meistens gibts eben Vorducke + KK à la "Hiermit ziehe ich meine Domain zu XY um und kündige gleichzeitig mein Paket YZ zum schnellstmöglichen Termin"


----------



## Darian (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ok super, danke für die Infos.

Aber ich dachte dass wenn ich es zu lange nicht unterschreibe und faxe, die aufeinmal annehmen ich habe es mir anders überlegt, und es somit wieder aufgehoben wird. Und ich wieder bei dem neuen Provider neu beantragen muss.

Wenn das passiert, sprich wenn der neue auf einmal nicht mehr bereit ist, und der alte trotzdem kündigt, die Domain aufeinmal im Nirvana ist.

Also dann sollte doch alles klar sein.

mfg Darian


----------



## schutzgeist (17. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du zuerst beim alten Provider kündigst musst du natürlich schauen, dass du die Domain so schnell wie möglich holst, bevor sie z.B. wieder an die Denic zurück gegeben wird.

Wäre das der Fall und jemand anders war schneller, dann guckst du in die Röhre.


----------

